# Silver Plus diffuser



## barecycles (Oct 15, 2010)

Greetings...

I got my hands on an older SPX sprayer and Silver Plus gun recently and I have a question about the diffuser nut on the gun. Is there suppose to be any sort of washer or gasket that the needle seats on inside the diffuser? Right now the diffuser on this gun has nothing in it and it appears the needle is not completely closing off the flow of liquid.

Thanks!
Barry


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

When in doubt rebuild it


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the diffuser does have a copper crush washer behind it but if that is missing the gun will leak. if the gun is dribbling after the trigger is released then the needle or the diffuser seat is worn and needs to be replaced. you can purchase a repair kit for that gun and if it is a Graco Silver Plus gun p/n 235-474 should do it. list price for the repair kit is $88.25


----------

